# Über RXTX/Javacom emulierten RFCOMM Serial Port finden, wie ?



## Superdude1 (16. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,


bin neu hier im Forum und weiss nicht ob das Topic so ganz ok ist. Falls nicht -> sorry.


Ich habe folgendens PRoblem:

Ich möchte ein Java Programm schreiben, womit ich auf eine serielle Schnittstelle zugreifen kann.
Dazu habe ich RX/TX eingerichtet. Also das Linux Pondon zu Javacomm.
Ich verwende Ubuntu9.04 Jaunty Jack.. .

Das klappt auch soweit wunderbar. Ich habe keine realen seriellen Ports an der Kiste daher krieg ich, wenn ich mir die verfügbaren Ports als String ausgeben lasse::
Experimental:  JNI_OnLoad called.
Stable Library
=========================================
Native lib Version = RXTX-2.1-7
Java lib Version   = RXTX-2.1-7


Also keine gefunden.


Ich habe aber mittels rfcomm bind eine emulierte serielle Schnittstelle eingerichtet. rfcomm simuiert ein bluetooth traffic als serielle Schnittstelle.

Diese bekomme ich aber leider auch nicht mittels RX/TX.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung oder weis einen anderen Weg um auf diese Weise eine zeichenorientierte Kommunikation über Bluetooth hinzubekommmen ?


Vielen Dank für sinnvolle Antworten.


----------

